# What went wrong?? Thrombophilia (clotting disorder??)



## glbell920

How are you ladies? I hope you are having a good day. Just an update....

I had my first follow up visit today after losing Gavin. The tests show three possible causes...thrombophilia (clotting disorder), uterine infection (can't remember the name), or some type of genetic mutation. My doctor says that the clotting disorder and the infection can be treated during future pregnancies to reduce chances of miscarrying again. The genetic mutation he described was like tossing a coin....you just take your chances basically. He ordered more tests to be certain. 

Knowing that their is treatment for two of the conditions gives me a little hope that I could have another full term pregnancy but I would certainly never carry another child in peace at this point:nope:. I read that you have to take shots daily to treat the clotting....I am so afraid of needles. I don't know if I could do it. I would have to take antibiotics monthly to treat the uterine infection. I hope against all hope it isn't genetics since that can't be helped. 

It will be 3 weeks tomorrow. I haven't had a major break down in a while but I am definitely on edge around babies and pregnant ladies. I find that I deal by refusing to allow myself to think about him too long. I see his picture and say good morning or good night but I just try to stay busy to keep my mind off of him and everything that happened.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh Hon, I hope you get some more answers soon - I know how hard it is to wait and also to know that there may not be any absolute answers, only a process of elimination. 

If it's blood thinners needed, maybe you could get some hypnotherapy or something to get you over your fear of needles? Maybe aspirin would be all that is needed? Try not to over think it before you know for certain - easier said than done I know. Surely if it was uterine infection they would just clear it up before TTC and then all should be well with regular checks to make sure? I wouldnt have thought monthly anti-b's would be needed (I had a strep b infection in mine, I was put on really strong anti-b's as well as IV ones and that cleared it - they said they would check me in future but not give antibiotics unless needed. In my case they don't know whether the infection resulted from the membrane rupture or caused it). If it was genetic I know it will be hard to not have anything solid to "fix" for next time but if you can find it within yourself, beleive there would be no reason for that to happen again. Has there been histology or anyhting done on the placenta to find out about infection? Did they do bloods for clotting disorders? Did they treat you for infection before discharging you? sorry for all the Q's - when is your next appt. I didn't get my appt for 6wks till they had the histology and everything back so that's good they saw you a bit sooner, hope they have some definite answers for you soon.

Beware of blocking too much out though - the grief will find other ways to come out and some of them can be a lot worse than tears. If you need to cry, then cry. If you need to temporarily block it out to deal with certain situations (like being out etc) then do that but please don't "not allow" yourself to think about your wee man, it's something you need to do to process your feelings. I know we are all different and who am I to be telling you how to deal but I went through a few weeks of doing this and it got me with a vengance later.

xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss and the not knowing. I lost Ava in March and her tissue never grew so they can't tell me why she died :cry::cry::cry: not knowing is very hard. :cry::cry: Hope things get better for you and you get some answers..
XOOOOoXoooo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## glbell920

Nikki_d72 said:


> Oh Hon, I hope you get some more answers soon - I know how hard it is to wait and also to know that there may not be any absolute answers, only a process of elimination.
> 
> If it's blood thinners needed, maybe you could get some hypnotherapy or something to get you over your fear of needles? Maybe aspirin would be all that is needed? Try not to over think it before you know for certain - easier said than done I know. Surely if it was uterine infection they would just clear it up before TTC and then all should be well with regular checks to make sure? I wouldnt have thought monthly anti-b's would be needed (I had a strep b infection in mine, I was put on really strong anti-b's as well as IV ones and that cleared it - they said they would check me in future but not give antibiotics unless needed. In my case they don't know whether the infection resulted from the membrane rupture or caused it). If it was genetic I know it will be hard to not have anything solid to "fix" for next time but if you can find it within yourself, beleive there would be no reason for that to happen again. Has there been histology or anyhting done on the placenta to find out about infection? Did they do bloods for clotting disorders? Did they treat you for infection before discharging you? sorry for all the Q's - when is your next appt. I didn't get my appt for 6wks till they had the histology and everything back so that's good they saw you a bit sooner, hope they have some definite answers for you soon.
> 
> Beware of blocking too much out though - the grief will find other ways to come out and some of them can be a lot worse than tears. If you need to cry, then cry. If you need to temporarily block it out to deal with certain situations (like being out etc) then do that but please don't "not allow" yourself to think about your wee man, it's something you need to do to process your feelings. I know we are all different and who am I to be telling you how to deal but I went through a few weeks of doing this and it got me with a vengance later.
> 
> xxx

Don't be sorry ....I don't mind the questions. It helps me make sense of it all and if anyone can help or offer any insight I am more than willing to hear. They are still waiting on the results from the tests they took using the placenta. I should get those back in about 4 weeks. They did blood tests for the clotting and the results show I have a signs for clotting disorder but he had additional tests run to confirm which I'll get back along with the placenta test results. I was treated for the infection while I was hospitalized and for a week after I was released. I had a miscarriage 3 years ago and was treated for infection also. 

It is hard not knowing for sure but you are right...I am going to try not to worry before I know for sure.

I know it's not good to suppress my feelings either...I'm a part of this incredible support group, I journal, I have a grief counselor, I'm able to talk about it with whomever is understanding and sympathetic enough to listen....so I have healthy ways of dealing. In between time, I do keep busy. I just don't like feeling sad and depressed. I am a really happy care free person and I miss being able to just enjoy life. Losing Gavin has definitely changed me but I want to be able to think of him and love him without the sadness and tears. I would change everything to have him with me but I can't so I'm just making due the best way I know how.


----------



## kam78

Hi Sweetie!:flower:

I am praying you get your answers soon! I honestly do NOT know anything about either condition so I do not have any advice or info , I'm sorry... Just couldnt' NOT post to ya ..:hugs:

You are at that dreaded 4 wk mark... Just know you are fine and however or whatever you are thinking and feeling is completely fine... I'm sure we all have at some point ... :hugs: Just take ONE day at a time... :flower:

Sending loves and hugs your way friend....:friends:

Always here for ya!!!:flower:


----------



## glbell920

Thanks Kelly! You are always so sweet and supportive...even though you are going through yourself losing Emma. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you too hun.....thanks so much!!!


----------



## Hellylou

Hi hun :hugs:

Well, that's a mixed bag of possibilities for sure! I can't say I know anything about any of them, and I'm still waiting for any sort of follow up appointment to even get booked, even though it's been over 4 weeks. I know they tested the placenta, but I imagine those results will be a way off, but no one has even given us a date for the appointment...

Our situations sound so similar, though, and I'm pretty sure there was a uterine infection in my case, and docs certainly indicated it was likely at the time, but of course with no concrete answers it is agonising!

I totally understand your fears for future pregnancies - I am very very wary at the moment and wont even begin to try until I have some reassurances. I think it's the same for us all here...

As for the grieving process, I feel quite similar to you at this point. I am just kind of getting on with things and not thinking about it all too much. I talk about it when I feel like it - here, to friends and family etc, but in day to day situations I am not consumed by it the way I was at first. I sometimes wonder if a meltdown is building and is waiting round the corner for me, but I hope I'm just dealing with it in my own way and moving forward. I even went back to work today and a lady came in with her 3 week old baby boy. He was gorgeous, and I was ok with it. I cooed at him and he gave me a lovely smile. I think in a way it helped me. It's these little steps that help us heal.

Love and hugs xx :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

glbell920 said:


> I'm so glad you have outlets for your greif, sorry to be presumptious! I've been toying with the idea of counselling but I'm strangely resistant to it, and not sure why - do you find it helps you a lot? So far I'm pretty much sticking to here and a couple of friends but I don't like laying it on others much so mostly it's here I come to to talk. I need to keep a bit busier, too - I've turned into a lazy bum!


----------



## glbell920

I'm so glad you have outlets for your greif, sorry to be presumptious! I've been toying with the idea of counselling but I'm strangely resistant to it, and not sure why - do you find it helps you a lot? So far I'm pretty much sticking to here and a couple of friends but I don't like laying it on others much so mostly it's here I come to to talk. I need to keep a bit busier, too - I've turned into a lazy bum![/QUOTE]

I've only been to two sessions so far and they helped. It was mostly beneficial because my husband was with me and I had the opportunity to express what I've been feeling to him whereas he was clueless before. As far as me coping, I feel better mostly when I am able to share and here others' story. There was a lady at church who heard about my loss and she felt open enough to share about hers. She just lost a baby at 5months this past february. It was her 2nd pregnancy loss. I had no idea. I was glad to be able to talk to her. It's like an immediate bond....unfortunate the circumstances however.

I would say go to counseling if you can....it won't hurt to see if it helps.


----------



## kayleigh89

Glbell920....

I lost my little angel at 24/25 weeks also due to thrombophilia,Basically its where your blood clots to much....I have gone on into a new pregnancy (sorry to mention just want u to know that everything can hopfully be treated for xx) an currently taking 40mg of Clexane (shots) also Aspirin 75mg....they wont just put u on Aspirin for thrombophilia all though aspirin could work alone,They put you on both to double the dose to thin your blood.I promise in ur future pregnancy they keep an extra eye on you.I will be having growth scans from 25/26 weeks also blood flow scans....If u need a chat babes im ere,a moan a bitch etc also any questions! xxxxxxx


----------



## yazoo

Hey hun, just wanted to let you know that I am so sorry about the loss of baby Gavin. I had my follow up appt with the hospital last week (9 weeks later) and the results from the placenta are STILL not back so be prepared for a bit of a wait. The OB said that for some reason placentas tend to take longer in histology. I don't know if that is right for sure or maybe they are very busy in the lab. I hope yours are back sooner though. 

I was tested for a blood clotting disorder also but the consultant doesn;t think I have one but she wants to be sure. She said because I have had no issues with bleeding etc in the past then it is unlikely. I was also treated throughout the pregnancy for uterine infections also. I seem to be prone to these during pregnancy as I had them during my daughters pregnancy and then with my sons. I was told that they can cause you to go into early labour but I think it had cleared up before I went into labour with Jakob as they had me on strong dose antibiotics. What caused me to go into labout was a huge subchorionic hematoma breaking the bag of waters. 
I hope you get your answers hun and I am here to talk to you if you need it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## glbell920

kayleigh89 said:


> Glbell920....
> 
> I lost my little angel at 24/25 weeks also due to thrombophilia,Basically its where your blood clots to much....I have gone on into a new pregnancy (sorry to mention just want u to know that everything can hopfully be treated for xx) an currently taking 40mg of Clexane (shots) also Aspirin 75mg....they wont just put u on Aspirin for thrombophilia all though aspirin could work alone,They put you on both to double the dose to thin your blood.I promise in ur future pregnancy they keep an extra eye on you.I will be having growth scans from 25/26 weeks also blood flow scans....If u need a chat babes im ere,a moan a bitch etc also any questions! xxxxxxx

Sorry for your loss and congratulations on your current pregnancy. You are a brave women...I am extremely afraid of needles. I cringe at the sight of needles and anytime i'm pregnant I dread the first appointment because of the blood work. Throughout this process I've been stuck so many times I lost count but I still have the marks all over my arms. I feel for you having to take shots daily. I dread the idea of having to do that myself but know that I would if that would save my baby.

Much love to you


----------



## kayleigh89

glbell920 said:


> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> Glbell920....
> 
> I lost my little angel at 24/25 weeks also due to thrombophilia,Basically its where your blood clots to much....I have gone on into a new pregnancy (sorry to mention just want u to know that everything can hopfully be treated for xx) an currently taking 40mg of Clexane (shots) also Aspirin 75mg....they wont just put u on Aspirin for thrombophilia all though aspirin could work alone,They put you on both to double the dose to thin your blood.I promise in ur future pregnancy they keep an extra eye on you.I will be having growth scans from 25/26 weeks also blood flow scans....If u need a chat babes im ere,a moan a bitch etc also any questions! xxxxxxx
> 
> Sorry for your loss and congratulations on your current pregnancy. You are a brave women...I am extremely afraid of needles. I cringe at the sight of needles and anytime i'm pregnant I dread the first appointment because of the blood work. Throughout this process I've been stuck so many times I lost count but I still have the marks all over my arms. I feel for you having to take shots daily. I dread the idea of having to do that myself but know that I would if that would save my baby.
> 
> Much love to youClick to expand...

brave lols....im not im such a wuss every morning when i have to do injection,but this the only way i can get what i want :( PM me if u want hunni n we'll have a gd chat xx


----------

